# Possible Dehydration???



## Secret (Jun 6, 2014)

So I just purchased my first Tegu after doing a ton of research and talking to people who have Argentine Tegus of their own. I have had him for about three weeks, but I am a bit concerned that he is dehydrated...I have never seen him drink water from his bowl, he is sleeping more than ususal, his eyes also look a tad bit sunk in, but he is still eating like a champ and is otherwise acting fine. If he is mildly dehydrated, will soaking him in warm baths every day help him re-hydrate like other reptiles? I am so worried about doing this wrong and this looks like the best place to ask questions...


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes it should help. You should be bathing him almost every day anyways.


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2014)

What kind of stuff are you feeding him? Bathing him will help. Is he eating food that will help hydrate him? How do his feces look?


----------

